# Mark Parenteau ex-WBCN DJ goin' to Fed prison



## HousingCop

Former WBCN DJ is headed to prison

By Carol Beggy & Mark Shanahan, Globe Staff, 4/5/2004

OFF THE AIR Former WBCN disc jockey Mark Parenteau will serve three years in federal prison for sexually abusing a child. The 54-year-old DJ, who left 'BCN in 1997, was indicted last year on a host of charges, including sexual abuse of minors, prostitution, and conspiracy. In January, he agreed to plead guilty to a single count of child sexual abuse. (He was accused of having sex with a 14-year-old boy.) A prolific partier during his 20 years at 'BCN, Parenteau was extremely close to the members of Aerosmith, which may explain why the band's former manager, Tim Collins, distributed a letter last fall soliciting donations for Parenteau's defense. After leaving Boston, Parenteau worked for two years in New York City and then at XM Satellite Radio in Washington, D. C., where his title was comedy program director and "resident lunatic." Over the weekend, an emotional Parenteau called close friend and Comedy Connection owner Bill Blumenreich, who had ponied up some of the dough to pay Parenteau's bail and had written a letter of reference to the sentencing judge, Patricia Broderick. Blumenreich said that Parenteau was upset because he had hoped to avoid prison and to be given probation.

http://www.boston.com/ae/celebrity/articles/2004/04/05/former_wbcn_dj_is_headed_to_prison?mode=PF


----------

